
Wingtip Coupling at 15,000 Feet (2000) [pdf] - smacktoward
https://www.flightjournal.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/wing-tip.qxd_.pdf
======
londons_explore
This is how invention is done.

It seems designs can be iterated on and tested in just a few days.

In today's aviation world, if an idea can make it into the air in less than 5
years it's a miracle. I don't see any substantial innovation happening in the
aviation world for that reason. Planes docking side by side to save fuel like
this would be amazing for the environment, but will never happen.

~~~
gus_massa
The explanation of why now they use a more conservative approach is in tha
last pag "72":

> _This action resulted in the F-84’s pitching violently and then flapping
> upward and into the B-29. The B-29’s outer wing panel crumpled as the F-84
> rolled into it and, when inverted, struck the B-29’s main wing spar; before
> the two aircraft separated, this impact sheared off the F-84’s nose section
> forward of the cockpit. The B-29 then went into a steep spiral and crashed
> into Peconic Bay, Long Island, and the F-84 went down shortly afterward. No
> one survived._

~~~
hudibras
The whole time I'm reading the article, I'm thinking "Jesus, that sounds
dangerous...Oh, my! Now _that_ sounds really dangerous...It's amazing that
nobody died doing this..." and then I get to the last page.

